
Why HBO’s Chernobyl gets nuclear so wrong - option
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/06/06/why-hbos-chernobyl-gets-nuclear-so-wrong/
======
tdy_err
Something like just 10% of global energy is provided by ~450 nuclear power
plants.

NASA conducted a study about how different energy sources impact human health
and found that nuclear energy had the least affect on human wellbeing.

[https://climate.nasa.gov/news/903/coal-and-gas-are-far-
more-...](https://climate.nasa.gov/news/903/coal-and-gas-are-far-more-harmful-
than-nuclear-power/)

Nuclear research was killed in the 80's. We still use uranium instead of
thorium, which not only outputs significantly more power but also cannot be
used to creat nuclear weapons. Instead of engineering solutions we draft
contractual promises to thwart weapons development.

People once dreamed of a utopia when reactors were first theorized. But, after
a string of accidents, we grew too afraid to make anything better than light
water reactors (which we almost didn't build at all until the Afghan wars
caused oil prices to skyrocket) and we never got there.

~~~
option
also people tend to ignore that quality of life correlates with energy
consumed. We not only need our energy clean, we need much more of it

------
option
as a personal anecdote: when people in US hear that I grew up near Chernobyl
they semi-jokingly assumed: I glow in the dark, have six fingers, have a tail,
etc. (of course it is all not true :)

My point is: continued demonizing of nuclear in the West while CO2 levels is
at an all time high is a crime against humanity’s future

~~~
ecares
Agreed, Nuclear energy is probably the best/cleanest solution we has as of
today.

But really, do you have superpowers?

~~~
option
sorry, my superpowers are secret

